# Better Pics of My Ride



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

The last pics I posted werent very good. People couldnt even tell the car is lowered. Ive also removed the exterior door trim which I think looks a lot nicer. So these are some new pics I took with a different camera. Let me know what you guys think. Next mod will be a UR pulley but Im open for cosmetic suggestions. Im thinking a 200sx bumper, side skirts, and spoiler.



















If you are interested you can check out more pics of my ride at my car domain site in my sig.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Dont get me wrong your car look nice and all but if i were you in my opinion i would sell the knis-knacks grill and use the stock grill cut out the the inside and use mesh behind it. I find that homemade style grill nicer and more aggressive. Unless you are going for a luxurious and clean look then ur goin in the right direction. thats only what i think though. Have fun and do what you like urself, not what other ppl like!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks good just get that bumper and tint those windows and it will be good to go


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

hardware places wouldnt happen to have mesh grill would they? where would one be able to find mesh close to home.. i dont really want to order it. also.. what did you use to attach it?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, I juts saw you signed my guest-book. Your car is very clean and I definitely like the grille! Rims are kind of small, but other than that the drop and eveyrhting else looks great. Keep up the good work. :cheers:




harris0n said:


> hardware places wouldnt happen to have mesh grill would they? where would one be able to find mesh close to home.. i dont really want to order it. also.. what did you use to attach it?


Home Depot sells something called chicken wire. That'll work just fine but you'll need to spray it a few times to your color choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Well my stock grill is sitting in my room collecting dust so I decided I might as well try playing with it a bit. I picked up a piece of grill mesh from Lowes today. It came in a rather large sheet, prolly like 4 x 6. The guy told me its somehow used for working with stucco. Cost $6.50. Its big enough that Ill be able to make my grill and mesh out my bumper if I get the ambition. Il be sure to post pics when its done so I can get some opinions.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Stiletto said:


> Well my stock grill is sitting in my room collecting dust so I decided I might as well try playing with it a bit. I picked up a piece of grill mesh from Lowes today. It came in a rather large sheet, prolly like 4 x 6. The guy told me its somehow used for working with stucco. Cost $6.50. Its big enough that Ill be able to make my grill and mesh out my bumper if I get the ambition. Il be sure to post pics when its done so I can get some opinions.



Yeah, my stock grille was laying around, except when I tried messing with it it ended up in a bunch of worthless pieces. I think i'm just a little too impatient..


----------

